# Embedding FreeBSD on bsdconferences YouTube channel



## lha (Dec 5, 2008)

Hello,

here is an interesting presentation on embedded FreeBSD:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fc3xYrxvIU0

Warner Losh talks about the subject on meetBSD 2008.

Topics are: embedded (freebsd) system overview,
different packaging system (TinyBSD, NanoBSD, etc),
board support (~40 minutes).

Regards,
  lha


----------



## marius (Dec 6, 2008)

I did see it a few days ago, quite interesting if you ever wondered if you should go for PicoBSD, NanoBSD or TinyBSD.


----------



## unixdude (Dec 15, 2008)

*embedded freebsd*

I have never worked with embedded systems. However, thanks for the link as the topic and conference was very interesting. I have seen a lot of material about embedded linux but not freebsd? That's to bad as I think that the bsd license would be more favorable for embedded systems versus gpl-3 or 2. Just my thought.
:stud


----------



## f-andrey (Mar 12, 2009)

Is at best  as a record than yutube


----------



## mk (Apr 9, 2010)

spam reported
mods pls remove my msg


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 9, 2010)

mk said:
			
		

> spam reported
> mods pls remove my msg



Then simply _do not respond to spam messages_. Just report, don't reply back in the thread. Thanks.


----------

